#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-04
<yaili__> hello, can anyone give me a hand with some colour questions I have?
<AlanBell> hi yaili__ 
<yaili__> AlanBell: hi
<AlanBell> what is up?
<yaili__> AlanBell: I was wondering if you know if the Ubuntu orange (#dd4814) reads well on white?
<yaili__> AlanBell: I can just run an automatic contrast checker test, but wanted to know if anyone had any complains independent from that
<AlanBell> I have not heard specific complaints, it certainly isn't as bad as yellow on white
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ is an example of using *far too much* of it
<AlanBell> I think if used in moderation, and possible not as a body text colour then it should be OK
<AlanBell> so bolder and bigger if possible for the orange
<yaili__> AlanBell: I see
<yaili__> thanks, AlanBell :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-07
<maco> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2011-June/msg00001.html  (via didrocks who just joined)
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/106717946845088683921/posts/TpZdvT1p69m
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-09
<Cheesehead> Greetings - looking for Accessibility Team input on a Brainstorm Idea - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28241/
<Cheesehead> I can't tell if the submitter has a support request, or a bug, or a valid idea. I lack knowledge in this area.
<Cheesehead> If you have an answer, please leave a comment in the idea, or here. If I'm not online, I will be checking the IRC logs.
<Cheesehead> Thanks in advance for your help!
<Fudge> good idea
<giulia> hello
<giulia> has someone seen Hajour recently ?
<phillw> giulia: you have a PM
<Cheesehead> Still hoping for Accessibility Team member input on a Brainstorm Idea - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28241/
<AlanBell> hi Cheesehead 
<AlanBell> Fudge said it was a good idea, I kind of agree
<AlanBell> you can do gnome mouse themes, there is some kind of theme inheritance that goes on
<Cheesehead> AlanBell: Okay, then I'll approve the idea for general voting.
<Cheesehead> Thanks for your input.
<Fudge> well described 
<Cheesehead> Idea approved for voting.
<Cheesehead> I put a link to the Accessibility Team in a comment.
<AlanBell> great, thanks Cheesehead 
<Cheesehead> I usually try to refer submitters to the appropriate team. They often don't know.
<Cheesehead> OK, my work here is done. Thanks again!
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-07-10
<Fudge> hi AlanBell 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-03
<Fudge> TheMuso  do u know what espeakup-udev actually does
<Fudge> and i am puzzled about the espeakup that was removed that provides a static build of espeakup in live media
<TheMuso> Fudge: espeak-udeb is for Debian's installer.
<Fudge> TheMuso  can we adapt it?
<Fudge> figure out how they use it to get around consolkit udev?
<TheMuso> Fudge: It provides speech for Debian's text mode/console installer, using espeak as the synth for speakup.
<Fudge> yes, but have debian overcome problems ubuntu is having using espeakup
<TheMuso> Fudge: No I don't think they have.
<Fudge> ah ok cool
<TheMuso> Keep in mind that peopel using espeakup in Debian, are only using console/they don't use X, and pulse/consolekit is not enforced in Debian.
<Fudge> true
<Fudge> AlanBell  are you around?
<Fudge> bug 1020608
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020608 in speakup "When speakup_soft is loaded and the numpad is used the system freezes. This is not caused if the caps lock is used to review text how ever." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020608
<AlanBell> hi Fudge 
<AlanBell> I will try and reproduce that
<`rand`> Are questions about keyboard accessibility issues (i.e., sticky keys no longer working correctly as of 12.04) more relevant here or in #ubuntu-x?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-04
<Fudge> AlanBell  did you have any luck
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-05
<JanC> does anybody know if there is an indicator for the "sticky modifiers"? ☺
<JanC> (shouldn't that be built into to standard keyboard indicator?)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2015-06-29
<ilel> hello
<ilel> anybody
#ubuntu-accessibility 2017-07-06
<Auctus> are there any other channels on freenode for accessibility or disabled users? I wonder where I can ask about a typing program I am having trouble googling
<Auctus> i remember one you could use with the mouse, where the letters are on the right and it forms a sort of tree, i think it was scrolling right to left, so you select letters sort of by drilldown
